# Regular Season Game 26: Houston Rockets @ Denver Nuggets



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

What happened to our Game Thread Starter? Mr. Cornholio?
Rockets better not drop this one.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

AI is going to have a big night, but I think we will win today.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I dont have faith that we will win the game, but i believe we will beat the spread


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Rockets stink. So I dont know who will win. We did whoop them earlier this year, but who knows really...


----------



## usceltics (Apr 22, 2006)

Ill go with denver


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone have a possible link to this game?

MMS, Sopcast? Anything like that?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> What happened to our Game Thread Starter? Mr. Cornholio?
> Rockets better not drop this one.


Totally forgot about the game. I thought our next game was on Sunday. 

Go Rockets!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I want the Rox to win tonight, I know it sems silly, but the Rockets need to start a momentum, long term.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

So it started.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Iverson has been hot early.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Iverson has been hot early.


Does any point guard play bad against us?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther getting the start against Iverson, love seeing that. The guards doing pretty well so far.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Adelman's offense and cutting will look a lot better against a team who plays as lazy defensively as the Nuggets.
Battier just walked into the lane and got a pass for an easy lay up.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

james is still terrible


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Good to see a lead this early in the game, hopefully it'll carry into to the very end of this game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

17rebs against Dwight last night, 6rebs after 1st Q agastin Camby tonight. Hail the new rebound king, Yao Ming!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hehe, brooks looks so short out there


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao tripped! Bring back the "Yao is a soft, uncoordinated stiff" posts


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yao did badly doing his running backwards. I see him falling on his ***. Must be one of those embarassing moments.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Is Najera defending Yao? If Nuggets are smart that's what they should do, Yao always struggles against him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

I'm a bit confused where that foul was and if it was on james, how did AI get the continuation on that?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh c'mon, happens to everyone:
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Vx4P9unUl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Vx4P9unUl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> oh c'mon, happens to everyone:
> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Vx4P9unUl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Vx4P9unUl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:lol:. To bad Yao didn't get back up like that.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Whats up with the technical shot?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

damnit, we suck again


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Houston is getting scorned out there by Atkins.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow, Mike James definitely sucks. Much worse than he was with Minnesota.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

F! Head!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Wow, Melo is 2-17.
And I thought tmac jacked up too many shots when he struggles


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry haven't posted lately, been very ill had surgery. But couldn't let those Morans at half-time talk all that ****ake about Yao/Mac! Trade Yao or Tmac MAJIC are U crazy!!! No leadership, only fill one stat Kenny/Charles....

Yao is one of 3 players to avg. 20 10 2? The others (duncan, garnett,)
Mac oh he's just the top 5 in scoring, leads the in assists, and beats KOBE IN assists and rbs? Only Lebron/Wade compare? BUT HE'S NOT FILLING OTHER STATS KENNY? YOU GUYS ARE SUCH FAIR WEATHER COMMENTARTORS WHO ONLY WATCH THE GAME YOU'RE DOING, TOTAL IDIOTS. More surprised at Majic though. . .used to hearing stupidity and fragility come out Goodtime Rocket-fans Kenny/Charles, Only Love Mac/Yao when they're blazin"


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

yikes debarge u ok? Since you're postin' I'm guessing you're fine, so welcome back!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Magic was right. Tracy has got to go.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Maybe by being right behind Iverson on a break away lay up, Head will learn how to not blow those shots


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Every time i see tmac in an interview, he never keeps his eyes still. I think he is trying to cover up his lazy eye.
He never just looks at the camera or the interviewer. His eyes are constantly shifting


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Why did battier not shoot that right before the defensive three seconds. He was wide open and about to swing the ball to a covered guy.
It becomes moot because of the call, but still


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Alston has one of the ugliest shots off the dribble of any point guard ever


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone remember before we had McGrady, I proposed that we can try getting Iverson out of Philly for a Francis package instead? Boy wouldn't an AI/Yao tandem look good now...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brooks with some beginners luck on the buzzer beater


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Anyone remember before we had McGrady, I proposed that we can try getting Iverson out of Philly for a Francis package instead? Boy wouldn't an AI/Yao tandem look good now...


Remember when we had TMAC and I proposed we get Iverson for a TMAC package.
I would have loved either an AI/Yao tandem or AI/KG tandem. It worked out alright for KG and looks okay for AI. Yao on the other hand... well... the rockets suck right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brooks gets the goal tend and still makes the shot. Things are just bouncing his way right now.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brooks with the penetration and score! If he keeps this up, he will become a fan favorite real fast


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Nice block by najera


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> Remember when we had TMAC and I proposed we get Iverson for a TMAC package.
> I would have loved either an AI/Yao tandem or AI/KG tandem. It worked out alright for KG and looks okay for AI. Yao on the other hand... well... the rockets suck right now.


Yah everyone though AI was aging and gonna break down sooner or later, but looks like T-Mac beat him to it. When I was telling everyone that AI will stop chucking and excel playing with talented players like with team USA, people thought I was crazy. Now he's got the best Asst/TO ratio and shooting % in his career. 

Btw, another 20/10 game for Yao w/ a quarter to go, and the frontcourt of Camby/KMart/Najera are a combined 2-19. How's that for dominance?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Brooks may very well take away Stevie's or James' minutes


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Luther + Brooks = Backcourt of the future. Kinda brings back memories of young Francis and Mobley, with less frustration.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Luther + Brooks = Backcourt of the future. Kinda brings back memories of young Francis and Mobley, with less frustration.


And less natural talent.
And size.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I like Brooks. The only problem is he can't play D, yet. Will he ever be able to do that? I doubt it. 

We need an athletic guard. Can we get JR Smith? They are not using him.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

effing Najera.... looks like we're going 2 games under .500. I predict the remaining of the game will be Rafer and Luther (we should call them 'Rayther') chucking and missing 3s


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

A "Heady" play by Battier


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ugh... what an awful couple of posessions by denver. everybody is trying to win the game individually.


----------



## WONTONnPHO (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm scarreeeed:uhoh:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> effing Najera.... looks like we're going 2 games under .500. I predict the remaining of the game will be Rafer and Luther (we should call them 'Rayther') chucking and missing 3s


did head make the three before or after this post?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I like Brooks. The only problem is he can't play D, yet. Will he ever be able to do that? I doubt it.
> 
> We need an athletic guard. Can we get JR Smith? They are not using him.


You may doubt that Brooks will ever play D, but I KNOW Smith never will


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> You may doubt that Brooks will ever play D, but I KNOW Smith never will


We need to crash the boards. This is pathetic


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Get that weak **** out of here, Marcus!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Another offensive board. Pathetic


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Ouch, Camby down with a thud. Hopefully he gets up. I still wanna see the nuggets do well this year. If the Rockets or Celtics dont win a championship this year, they would be my third choice.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Whoa, Camby came done really hard. I saw Bonzi limping after that too. Hope both of them are okay.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

This is what our offense is suppose to look like. Of course playing the nuggets helps it look better.

And Camby is okay. Thats good news


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No, this is killing us. Double OT.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

iverson is killing denver right now, hogging the ball too much.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Iverson, Please hog the ball more!


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Battier just shot that from somewhere in aspen


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Najera should have been called for a foul well before that. He had two hands pushing on yao before he ever caught the ball
Najera actually complained about the call too.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Bonzi on that play reminds of Tony Allen last night


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

wtf


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No, I can't believe this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

what a heart breaker.... but good to see the team finally playing with passion. 

Head is still clutch, I shouldn't have doubted him. Aside from being TO prone and weak defensive, I love the way he plays (but I guess that isn't saying much...)

We'll win our next one for sure, guaranteed


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

T-Mac leaves, Yao is the focal point of the team, and we finally play with some passion.
Coincidence?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Oh No!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pimped Out said:


> T-Mac leaves, Yao is the focal point of the team, and we finally play with some passion.
> Coincidence?


T-Mac out, we start losing our 6-1 start of our season. Coincidence?


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow out of everybody on the Nuggets,Anthony Carter has to make the game winning shots. Although I was unable to see most of the game except the 2 overtimes and the final 5minutes of regulation, I realized T-mac *needs* to be traded. Rockets looked motivated and played with passion and heart unlike T-mac who jacked up 10-15 shots without a care.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Head is still clutch, I shouldn't have doubted him. Aside from being TO prone and weak defensive, I love the way he plays (but I guess that isn't saying much...)


Yeah, he hit some wide open threes, but he chucks way too much. And his defense is just horrible. Really, it's pathetic for an NBA player.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> T-Mac leaves, Yao is the focal point of the team, and we finally play with some passion.
> Coincidence?


Also no coincidence that with Yao as the focal point of the offense, guys start getting a ridiculous number of open looks on the perimeter again.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah, he hit some wide open threes, but he chucks way too much. And his defense is just horrible. Really, it's pathetic for an NBA player.


hes not that bad to say pathetic, hes ok not great but an average guy. and its about time we hit some shots we had open shots before but didn't make it and also is it just me or is Alston looking better and better...


----------

